# Reminders. Location 4s



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone use the location option in reminders?  Hubby and I are trying to set this up but we're not having any luck.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

i haven't tried it yet. I did try to add an item to my todo list without any luck though.


----------

